# Who's getting ready



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm still a couple of months away from making my first set. But getting excited. Who else already has the fever


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I plan on looking for sign as soon as it cools down, maybe in October. The season starts in November but fur here in the desert doesn't get prime until mid December.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm having a hard time keeping myself from going out now. I'll prob start around mid to late October. I'm hoping this week I will have time to start insulating a room in my barn so I will have a heated room to flesh and stretch coyotes


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

got another 100 snares last week , need to boil and paint em and I'm ready that way . I don't usually set em out before first of December when the bird seasons are all done in my area. Lots of coyotes around and I hear ya about wanting to get started . I'll start end of October if they look good , call in a few before the rifle deer hunters tune em up , and go full bore by mid November . Good luck to everyone this year . Lets hope the prices stay up .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

My first year back at it since 85 waiting on black walnuts to fall for make my trappers brew, mostly water trapping this year so yes I'm stoked. Also have 1 fisherand 1 bobcat permit...this is my fur shack in the city...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Trapping season doesn't start in Kansas for another 2 months, but I've got the itch bad. I've already checked all my snares, 330s, 110s, and footholds. My dog proof raccoon traps didn't work out very well last year because they were the soup can style. The raccoons kept rolling them around to empty all the bait out, but never get caught. This year I'm switching to raccoon Dagger Dog Proofs and 160s.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Down to making some more stakes for my snares , what length does everyone else use ? I've been using 18" of 3/8" rebar .


----------

